
The American Consumer Keeps Beating Expectations - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-american-consumer-keeps-beating-expectations-11567430128?mod=rsswn
======
anigbrowl
This is the mentality that promotes organized eating competitions rather than
a healthy diet. The entire notion of a 'consumer' economy is based on
exploiting the residual instinct for binging and addiction.

